# R.I.P Bloo



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ah Yes...Bloo. My Username. He was a great fish, also a very happy one. Swimming around in his 3 gallon, I would talk to him, he would "Talk" Back to me, I miss him. But he is the whole reason why I have the betta bug. I have pics of him somewhere, but I can never find them. :-? Thanks Bloo, You will be missed.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Aww thats too bad. At least the time you did spend with Bloo was good. I'm sure you made that betta very happy.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks, he was a very happy fish.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm sorry. 
My username was related to my goldie I used to have, who passed away from being sick (something I couldn't figure out what it was, but I tried everything to help him get better). I miss mine too.
He sounds like he had a great home and a happy life.


----------



## serenityroyal (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm sorry  just lost my fish today too.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm sorry he died  RIP Bloo... it's hard to lose any of our babies but I think harder when you lose your first. They take a special part of your heart.


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

rip bloo


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah. He wasn't my first, but probably one of my favs. Thanks guys.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss of Bloo *HUGS*


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Rip


----------

